# deer blind window's



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i am building some new deer blinds(4x6x7) for my place.and i want to make a couple of them handicap accessible. i was wondering what door width - and the height of the window ,from the floor up to the bottom of opening..these will be ground blinds. and what is the best way to make window slides with,

phil


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Visit by buddy Chad's website www.followmeoutdoors.com or www.serveoutdoors.org He has all the info and resources you might need and more.

Kiko


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not sure regarding heighth of handicap windows. Normal stuff is maybe 40 inches. Going to have to have a 4 ft door for handicapped folks. Make it as tall as possible. Regarding sliding windows I just dont like them. I like the swing out and up windows. I frame my windows with 2X2's in the blind and then frame around the swing windows with 2X2's also. Cover the swing window frames with whatever plyood you are using to skin your blind. Then cut an opening in the swing window plywood how ever you want and cover it with plexiglass so you can see out if the window is closed for bad weather. Hinge the window on top and attach you some 100 # dacron fishing line to the bottom of the window and run the line up so when you pull on the line from inside the blind the window will open. Just put a couple of nails inside the blind to attach the line to so you can adjust it to whatever height of opening you want. Thats just my .02 cents. Oh yes when it is closed you can drill down through the 2X2 frame (bottom of window ) and down into the inside frame on the blind and pin the windows with 1/4 inch bolts.

Charlie


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

I changed out all the windows in our blinds with the swing up windows. Keeps everything dry and clean, no bugs. I purchased mine from http://www.rayswindows.com/ so they could build to fit my needs. Dickinson feed has them also in some specific sizes only. Good luck.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Window Screen Frame and 1x2*

You can pick this up at Home Depot very cheap. Cut to size along with 1x2 lumber. You'll want to predrill holes in the frame to attach to 1x2. Hacksaw needed to cut frame.

Attach frame to the narrow side of 1x2. You will want one for each side of the window. They can be mounted vertically or horizontally (up / down slide or side/side slide. The grooves in this frame are perfect for plexiglass.

Mount one side first and then insert plexiglass. Slide the other side onto the other end of plexiglass and find out what your best fit is. Once you have good sliding clearance without the plexiglass falling out, screw the other side in and you are done.

If you mount them vertically, you will want another piece of 1x2 at the bottom as a stop for the window. You can jimmy-rig any number of ways to keep the window open once you slide it up, based on your blind design.


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

That extruded aluminum channel is a great idea. I got these for about $20 bucks at home depot. I finally gave up trying to fab stuff up .This just seems like the best way to go. This size is 2 ft x 2ft. Actual window opening is around 18 inches by 22 inches. Quiet, waterproof, comes with a window screen and they dont rattle around in the wind.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

You can get these from Dickenson Feed and Supply. Real glass, locking and quiet.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

If they are going to be wheel acessible, I would make the at least 5' x 6' to have with a 36" door. Have enough room to roll the chair in and trun it inside. The window should be kind of low(at 36") and be at least 1' wide. If possible have a 6" wide board flat in the base. Some hunters might have trouble holding the weight of the rifle. Keep plenty of sandbags inside to adjust to the hunters height.


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll have to say that Reel Screamer is on it with the windows from Dickinson Feed, I bult 2 new ones last year and my son built one also with these windows and they are great, like he said quite and they come in 4' and 2' only way to go.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

KIKO said:


> Visit by buddy Chad's website www.followmeoutdoors.com or www.serveoutdoors.org He has all the info and resources you might need and more.
> 
> Kiko


Can't comment on the windows - I don't use them I favor the plywood flip-up that acts like a son visor so I can feel the wind on my face.

However, I'd like to thank Kiko for posting the website. A great read & a great website. True outdoorsmans!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just did some research on this because 1) it's a really worthy project to build blinds for disabled hunter access and 2) I'm stuck in a hotel room on an out-of-town work project.

Inside floor dimensions should be: 66" X 66" for one wheelchair hunter by themselves (absolute, bare minimum required for a full 360 degree turn in a standard adult wheelchair is 60" X 60", plus 6" each way to account for heavy boots, gun in lap, etc.)

Door Dimension: 36" W X 60" H minimum clearance (26" wide at outside wheels pretty standard, plus room for hands with bulky gloves, gear, etc.)

Shooting window: 35" height bottom edge to floor and 14" minimum height of opening for a ground blind (lower at bottom edge for elevated blind, approx 1" lower per 10' elevation) and should have a 2X4 size ledge inside that is even with the bottom edge of opening. This way you can provide some sandbags for adjusting the actual rest height needed for the hunter. They may not be able to contort their body like most hunters in order to make a difficult rest height work for them...it needs to be right.

Access Ramp: 36" Wide and minimum 1:12 slope, but 1:15 better. Surface of ramp must be non-skid. Should have handrails at 34" high, and base boards to prevent slipping off edge. Must have landing minimum 66" X 66" at top, also with safety rails same as ramp. Door must open out onto landing as inward opening doors will be impossible to close after entry. Landing must provide floor space of at least 30" X 48" area to park chair while opening door which 1) allows easy reach of door mechanism and 2) does not interfere with swing arc of door when opening. Door should swing into fully open position which does not take away from floor space of landing (i.e. - against the handrail at 90 degree fully open or against the blind wall at 180 degree fully open).

I'm just reporting the research I did, if I'm wrong on something and someone else knows for certain then please correct it. Very worthy activity...follow through on it!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

ya beat me to it. for any questions look up ADA american disabilities act
most all the info {dimensions} you could ever need are there.
we bought two new blinds from mason feed last summer they have slider windows one on each wall. hunting two people out of a sliding window didnt work out as well as i had hoped. you have only a 3rd of the window to look out of for each hunter. and the middle where they over lap distorts you view. if i had it all to do over , especially with the amount of money i spent, i would find a window that lifts so you get a full view.....
if you are worried about too much light comming in you can always black out or spray paint the top portion...


----------

